# New Dayton AMT Tweeters



## silver6 (Nov 11, 2008)

Didn't see this mentioned anywhere, so I didn't know if anyone has seen them.
This little guy has some posiblities:
Dayton Audio AMT Mini-8 Air Motion Transformer Tweeter 275-095


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

i've been looking them too! i'm hoping to pick some up for testing with L3se's as a complementary driver.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I was looking at those too.The only thing I didn't like was how they state the 3.5k FR but on the data sheet they are down about 13db at that point.
It looks like 5k is the minimum.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

In for some more information, I was looking at them today too due to eh PartsExpress flier. 
Recently heard a set of Adam A5x monitors with ART, is this the same part? I know the "idea" is the same, but execution seems to vary wildly in AMT stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I do not know anything about these AMT's, but I really really like the ones in the MartinLogans.


There used to be the tweets for sale on Ebay, but I do not see them anymore.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

Adam makes their own AMT in house.


----------



## silver6 (Nov 11, 2008)

5K isn't a deal breaker for me. I'll be using them with some older Vifa 4" fullranges as mids.


----------



## jbholsters (Jun 17, 2009)

anyone tried these yet? Do you think they would handle 40 watts if crossed over at say 8-10k? Looking for something to compliment a pair of L3's


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think they would if you used a slope of at least 18db/oct.


----------



## jbholsters (Jun 17, 2009)

I figured, but thought I'd ask. I can go up to 36dB/oct on the slope


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

jbholsters said:


> anyone tried these yet? Do you think they would handle 40 watts if crossed over at say 8-10k? Looking for something to compliment a pair of L3's


I think one of the reasons that Bohlender Graebner is ubiquitous isn't just that they sound good... It's that they're more durable than just about any other ribbon or planar.

I have a bad habit of buying speakers, but in twenty years I've only blown up four speakers. All were ribbons. One from Fountek, one from apexjr, one from CreativeSound and a no-name DIY riboon off of eBay.

It's a bummer, because ribbons really DO have better behavior in some aspects. (Take a look at the CSD on a ribbon, it's gorgeous.)

But they're so darn fragile.


----------



## ricren (Nov 30, 2010)

They look good (in theory) but I still haven't seen see any real report from a real user on these tweeters.


----------



## jbholsters (Jun 17, 2009)

Ricren, if it turns out I can't get the L3's to play high enough, I'll order a pair of these and let you know. Still finishing the pods for the mids.


----------



## ricren (Nov 30, 2010)

jbholsters said:


> Ricren, if it turns out I can't get the L3's to play high enough, I'll order a pair of these and let you know. Still finishing the pods for the mids.



I have the L3v2 installed in sails with a small vifa RR 3/4" tweeter crossed at 10K. This tweeter could be a good alternative.
Looking forward to read your review on these tweeters.


----------



## jbholsters (Jun 17, 2009)

my L3v2's are going in the sails as well. just jell coating the second one for final sanding and paint. Was thinkng about putting the ribbons right above the L3's but in the pillars. I might just order these today. i have to order some stuff to make up speaker wire for a new set of ML Ethos that were just delivered about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## ricren (Nov 30, 2010)

This is the sail I was talking about with the tweeter and a small waveguide.

The Daytons could be an alternative if they sound better.


----------



## jbholsters (Jun 17, 2009)

what is the model on those RR tweets?

i was also concidering the ScanSpeak Illuminator R2004/6020


----------



## ricren (Nov 30, 2010)

Vifa OT19NC00-04 3/4" Fabric Dome Tweeter 4 Ohm


----------



## bloodthirster (May 2, 2011)

Not sure if your allowed to do this but If anyone wants any hit me up via PM I can get a good price.


----------



## Pad (Mar 22, 2009)

Cheaper than ebay OEM: AMT Air Motion Transformer Small Size Product Pair Neodymium New | eBay


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

bloodthirster said:


> Not sure if your allowed to do this but If anyone wants any hit me up via PM I can get a good price.


pm full, interested, can you please pm me

thanks


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

bloodthirster said:


> Not sure if your allowed to do this but If anyone wants any hit me up via PM I can get a good price.


pm full, please pm me your email.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

WOW! The ones on Ebay are $115 a pair but PE only wants $56 a pair.And If you have a business license on file with PE they should be 40% off that.
Total price=$34 a pair.
For $200 I could get 6 pair and have a mini AMT line array.4:45 AM and Im thinking of measuring my pillar angles.PE is only 40 miles from me and they open in 3 hours.
But I MUST RESIST!


----------



## jbholsters (Jun 17, 2009)

hey guys, not sure I'm going to bother with tweets in the install. Just installed the sail panels with the Legatia L3SE's and they are only down 4-5Db from 10k which is about what I tune for anyway. I can easily bring that up with the DSP if I want. Sounds fantastic even without eqing. Just set everything flat down to the x-over frequency (500Hz) to start. 300 watts on each one no problem Lots of head room.

sorry to get off topic


----------



## ricren (Nov 30, 2010)

The problem is not the high freq. response of the L3, is the beaming at that frequencies. In my install the 10K+ frequencies had a very narrow dispersion pattern.Moving the head a bit changed the presentation a lot.


----------



## jbholsters (Jun 17, 2009)

I've noticed no beaming. Even doing a bunch of measurements tonight from different positions, I have extremely minimal differences. frequency response is almost completely flat from 350Hz to 16K from each side individually on both sides of the vehicle. I spent a lot of time aiming and taking measurements before building the sails.


----------



## ricren (Nov 30, 2010)

jbholsters said:


> frequency response is almost completely flat from 350Hz to 16K from each side individually on both sides of the vehicle.


Weird! My pair of l3v2 begin attenuating from 12k and up, and in a group test, nobody on the focus group liked the treble from the l3. Adding a small tweeter made everybody happy.
Show us some photos of the sails.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

ricren said:


> Show us some photos of the sails.


^ditto this^


----------



## jbholsters (Jun 17, 2009)

Here is a shot of the frequency response without any eqing. mic is pointed straight ahead. Sorry, laptop with the RTA doesn't have a photo editor, so I snapped these with iPhone.


----------



## jbholsters (Jun 17, 2009)

Here is response with mic moved left of center on drivers seat and turned about 20 degrees to the left.


----------



## jbholsters (Jun 17, 2009)

Same setup but reversed, pointing to passenger side


----------



## ricren (Nov 30, 2010)

When I said pics I meant : sail panels photos.


----------



## jbholsters (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## jbholsters (Jun 17, 2009)

need to bust out the slr to get a good pic from seat with doors closed


----------



## jbholsters (Jun 17, 2009)

If I were to run a tweet it would fit in the a pillar and be right up against the L3. I can sink it in the pillar fairly deep and build a small waveguide from tweet to face of pillar and wrap pillar in grill cloth to match the headliner (if i can find really light grey cloth) I might wire up another alpine amp since i have the rear seats out for something else just to try it. But i'm running out of room back there!


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

I auditioned a set of Monitor Audio GX100's recently and came away very impressed. Not enough to trade in my Linn's but close. It got me to thinking about the AMT's and what they might add to my L3SE's. I'd need to add them to the L3SE's channel with a passive HP filter, say around 10KHz? Any suggestions on a stand alone HP filter?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Get the little Dayton AMTs or the Airborne RT20021s- same thing and just do a simple 2nd order filter on it.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Why can't you guys buy real products from the companies who develop this stuff and bring it to market? Why is it necessary to support the sellers who buy this stuff from factory workers who carry them out in their pockets and pass them to resellers for a dollar who then sell online with no warranty, no service, no nothing? 

I'm not suggesting that every car audio or home audio company really develops products--many are simply shopping for off the shelf stuff, but what makes you think that what you're going to get shopping on Hong Kong eBay or Alibaba is real and not just a BS knock off of a previous knock-off of something that someone actually invented?


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Why can't you guys buy real products from the companies who develop this stuff and bring it to market? Why is it necessary to support the sellers who buy this stuff from factory workers who carry them out in their pockets and pass them to resellers for a dollar who then sell online with no warranty, no service, no nothing?
> 
> I'm not suggesting that every car audio or home audio company really develops products--many are simply shopping for off the shelf stuff, but what makes you think that what you're going to get shopping on Hong Kong eBay or Alibaba is real and not just a BS knock off of a previous knock-off of something that someone actually invented?


So educate me. Isn't Dayton an OK manufacturer? Or were you referring to the Airborne's? Who sells a legit small AMT that would play well with the L3SE? I assume PPI's AMT are only available in their 3-way set. Anything forthcoming Mr new driver designer?

Don't get me wrong, I love my HAT's. I just feel like there's something missing in them that I heard in the Monitors.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

OF course Dayton is an OK manufacturer. I was referring to the hundreds of links I see here on DIYmobileaudio to Alibaba and all kinds of eBay sites where people are selling knock-offs and raw drivers from other kits. 

All I'm saying is that when you choose to buy from those sellers, you undermine a part of the industry that's trying to make better stuff. I know it's difficult to sort the real from the off-the-shelf. I was shocked to see so many companies at CES pitching exactly the same products from second rate suppliers. Much of it was exactly the same. The REAL brands and manufacturers aren't doing this.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> I was shocked to see so many companies at CES pitching exactly the same products from second rate suppliers. Much of it was exactly the same. The REAL brands and manufacturers aren't doing this.


Oh, how I wish you would call them out. I know it isn't "professional," but man the epic thread that would create!


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Oh, how I wish you would call them out. I know it isn't "professional," but man the epic thread that would create!


Where's the damn "Like" button when you need it!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

And isn't Audiofrog doing the same thing? I found these on Alibaba! 

5in Hot Sell Outdoor Waterproof Frog Audio Speaker FYS100, View audio speaker, FOYIN Product Details from Tongxiang Fengying Electronics Co., Ltd. on Alibaba.com

New arrival remote cotrol frog mini hifi portable speaker, View mini hifi portable speaker, ABROOK/OEM Product Details from Shenzhen Abrook Technology Ltd. on Alibaba.com


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Has anyone bought a set of these. I want to buy them but they are back ordered. PM me please if anyone us willing to sell a set.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

has anyone tried using an AMT in a compression horn?

I know you'd have to do something with the geometry but just say, 2:1 or something, neck down the AMT by putting it in an old Foster metal horn, and seeing how the two acoustic levers work together...

I would think the way they make ribbon horns, that the AMT diaphragm could handle the increase in air mass/load, and it would be a linear wave front, no need for phase plug?

just something that might be cool, maybe set the AMT Mini 8 into the back of the GTi EOS plates, for a little wave-guide goodness...


----------

